# Airport Security Solution



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's the solution to all the controversy over full-body scanners at the Airports:

Have a booth that you can step into that will not x-ray you, but will detonate any explosive device you may have on your body. It would be a Win-win for everyone, and there would be none of this crap about racial profiling and this method would eliminate a long and expensive trial.

Justice would be quick and swift.

This is so simple that it's brilliant. I can see it now. You're in the Airport terminal and you hear a muffled explosion.

Shortly there after an announcement comes over the PA system, "Attention Standby passengers. We now have a seat available on flight number 4665 ....

Paging maintenance. Shop Vac needed in booth number 4." :lol:


----------

